# Election Results from the Point



## Kauai Kid (Mar 12, 2010)

The vacation owners association has owners David Fultz & Cleana Dean as new board of director members and owner Ronald Woodie Cheek was reelected.

Owners Cleana Dean and David Fultz were reelected to the Association of Apartment Owners of Poipu Point.

Hopefully we've seen the last of the 20% maintenance fee increases.

Sterling


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sterling, Don't be so sure about the maintenance fees - This isn't over yet!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 13, 2010)

Kauaigrl00 said:


> Sterling, Don't be so sure about the maintenance fees - This isn't over yet!



Except for Cleana Dean it looks like the same Board of Directors. 

No one seems to know anything about Cleana Dean.  

Google info is from 2002 & I'm unsure if it is the same Cleana Dean.  With her unusual name it probably is.

Metasound Executive Management

Robert Watson - President, CEO
Deborah J. Simpson - COO
Robert A. Spencer - Corporate Controller
Cleana Dean - Director - Administration & Human Resources

Cleana Dean - Director of Admin & HR

Cleana served as Benefits Manager for the State of Nevada and Vice President of Operations for several Employee Benefit/Insurance Administration organizations. Her direct responsibilities included contract development and negotiations, human resources, employee benefit programs, MIS departments and facility management. She has a degree in Business Management, with additional education specific to Personnel, Business and Employee Benefits.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 13, 2010)

Cleana Dean was also elected to the board at Kaanapali Beach Club on Maui, so I suspect she may have had the support of DRI to be elected at both places. Since the profile above mentions Nevada, home of DRI, that is probably no coincidence.

Jim


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Mar 13, 2010)

Amazing isn't it!  :ignore:


----------



## Kpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

Worst than living in Nevada....

She lives in Las Vegas,,,,, wow, interesting


----------



## lv_maui (Jan 6, 2011)

*RICO??*



Kpaul said:


> Worst than living in Nevada....
> 
> She lives in Las Vegas,,,,, wow, interesting


Kpaul, you seem to have some inside knowledge of the Poipu organized group with your 3 posts.  A lot of people have given them money for their fight and now it looks like they have given up and disbanded.  Look at their guestbook with SPAM messages taking it over.  Maybe its time that this group comes clean and tells everyone that they have been unsuccessful with RICO.  Is that true?

http://poipuowners.org/Guestbook.php


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Jan 7, 2011)

lv_maui said:


> Kpaul, you seem to have some inside knowledge of the Poipu organized group with your 3 posts.  A lot of people have given them money for their fight and now it looks like they have given up and disbanded.  Look at their guestbook with SPAM messages taking it over.  Maybe its time that this group comes clean and tells everyone that they have been unsuccessful with RICO.  Is that true?
> 
> http://poipuowners.org/Guestbook.php



I can personally tell you I have been in contact with them and the website will be cleaned up.  As far as RICO goes, I don't have the answer to that and if I did I would let them notify the people that have signed up with the website.  I do know a letter will be going out to those that belong to the CCDOP in the next week or so.  We need to remember that this website is done soley voluntary and these people do have other committments but are trying to do what they can with the limited amount of help they have.  

What owners need to do is send in their proxy votes to assure we get a deeded owner in that has been an owner for a while and has our interests in mind.

To K Paul, Cleana Dean is the mother of Linda Riddle, VP of Diamond Resorts


----------



## Kpaul (Jan 8, 2011)

*Poipuowners.org or CDOPP*

Don't give up on the Poipu Point group.  They are still collecting members and trying to get financial support. They have NOT given up!  

My inside thoughts are that you will see KBCowners.com getting together with PoipuOwners.org to form a stronger alliance.  Look at KBC site often as I heard there will be information that is beneficial to both ownership groups :rofl: 

"To K Paul, Cleana Dean is the mother of Linda Riddle, VP of Diamond Resorts"

Yes, you are right.  They are related and Linda Riddle has a new position at Diamond but what a conflict of interest.  Did Cleana Dean disclose this fact?
I would love to see the nomination ballots for the past 3 years at Poipu & KBC because lack of disclosure can help bring the snakes out of the closet.

FYI.... I will be attending the meeting at Kaanapali Beach Club on Friday and I am a deeded weeks owner :whoopie:


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Jan 10, 2011)

<< Did Cleana Dean disclose this fact?>>

Not that I am aware of, I heard the rumor and did write a letter to all on the board - I asked our Board of Directors and they indeed did confirm it.


----------

